# Media share capabilities for video?



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

I am trying to stream DVD movies that I have ripped on my Windows 7 pc and although my hr24 receiver sees the files, they fail to play.

Is streaming movies even possible?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, I stream a variety of video formats, wmv, m4v, mp4, and others. Just wish it had even some limited trickplay. . . say, ff / rw.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

I must be doing something wrong then, is their a file size limitation? Does anyone have recommended settings when ripping? Do you use a streaming program or just let the receiver pick up the files off of your pc?

Thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to use a streaming program for most formats.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

clay_w said:


> I am trying to stream DVD movies that I have ripped on my Windows 7 pc and although my hr24 receiver sees the files, they fail to play.
> 
> Is streaming movies even possible?


I have had the same problem. WMP11 and Windows7 allows you to see the files but I get a file size too large during playback. PS3 playback works great, just not the H/HR receivers I have in this configuration.

For those that have gotten this to work, I would be interested in what works best to stream video to the H/HR via DLNA / MediaShare?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Install TVersity with all defaults . . pretty painless.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> Install TVersity with all defaults . . pretty painless.


Unfortunately, that didn't work. The HR24 sees the TVersity movies but the playback always fails...


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

Same here.. Do you need the pro-version for MP4 encoded movies? Looks like it starts transcoding on the server side then aborts.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't used Tversity in a while, but apparently there are some issues with the latest version and you need to use an earlier one. I have been using iSedora on my Mac (there is also a Windows version) and have been quite satisfied with the performance (subject to the limitations of Media Share itself). I also use it to stream to my Samsung Blu-ray player.

They recently sent me a code which others can use to get iSedora at a discount. Here is the information if anybody wants to use it:



> IFF976355997 (valid till Apr 13, 2011)
> The above is your personal unique iSedora Friendly Code. It is not secure nor secret. Quite opposite, you may distribute it widely among your friends and fellows if you want to recommend them iSedora. The code is multiple and can be applied up to 25 times.
> 
> Your friends can also use this direct link http://www.isedora.com/license?iffcode=IFF976355997 to instantly apply the code.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I am using 1.8 after some problems with 1.9.1. I thought I had read that those problems had been fixed in the current 1.9.3.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

bobnielsen said:


> I haven't used Tversity in a while, but apparently there are some issues with the latest version and you need to use an earlier one. I have been using iSedora on my Mac (there is also a Windows version) and have been quite satisfied with the performance (subject to the limitations of Media Share itself). I also use it to stream to my Samsung Blu-ray player.
> 
> They recently sent me a code which others can use to get iSedora at a discount. Here is the information if anybody wants to use it:


Very nice and Thanks. Seems to work well with the H/HR D* devices as well my other DLNA gadgets. You can even tell it to transcode by device or send the stream as native for those that will support it.

Good find, looks to be a keeper!


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

clay_w said:


> Unfortunately, that didn't work. The HR24 sees the TVersity movies but the playback always fails...


Download PlayOn. They have a new feature to 'My Media' from local hard drive. The PlayOn will expire if you don't buy license but the 'My Media' continues to work after.. The streaming is flawless and it works on pretty much all formats..

Give it a shot!

It works on my HR22-100 - HR24-500 & R22-100

http://www.playon.tv/content-channels


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

scb2k said:


> Download PlayOn. They have a new feature to 'My Media' from local hard drive. The PlayOn will expire if you don't buy license but the 'My Media' continues to work after.. The streaming is flawless and it works on pretty much all formats..
> 
> Give it a shot!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea, I tried it but no luck. Same issue, The HR24 lists all of my movies but none of them will play.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

clay_w, do you have the DVD movie in one file or in separate files? I would love to try to play the file in my box. Can you send the file to me, so that I can test playback on my box?

you can upload to megaupload, or use http://multiupload.com/


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

scb2k said:


> clay_w, do you have the DVD movie in one file or in separate files? I would love to try to play the file in my box. Can you send the file to me, so that I can test playback on my box?
> 
> you can upload to megaupload, or use http://multiupload.com/


I have tried several different types of files, I will work on getting a single file uploaded and get back to you when it is ready.

Thanks


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

By the way with PlayOn make sure you install VLC player. VLC player is required on the local system in order for files to play. Once you have it installed download this 60 second sample file and see if it plays.. http://www.multiupload.com/OG7K8MIQQ7 it plays on my box, fine. I used Handbrake to encode in MKV format. (MP4 also plays on all my receivers)

On a side note, when you encode your DVD's, you might want to use HandBrake to encode your DVD's to MKV/MP4 files  MKV/MP4 files work great, and quality is good too..

Anyway, send me that file when you have it ready.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

scb2k said:


> By the way with PlayOn make sure you install VLC player. VLC player is required on the local system in order for files to play. Once you have it installed download this 60 minute sample file and see if it plays.. http://www.multiupload.com/OG7K8MIQQ7 it plays on my box, fine. I used Handbrake to encode in MKV format. (MP4 also plays on all my receivers)
> 
> On a side note, when you encode your DVD's, you might want to use HandBrake to encode your DVD's to MKV/MP4 files  MKV/MP4 files work great, and quality is good too..
> 
> Anyway, send me that file when you have it ready.


Are you using the "My Media" beta function or the local file plug-in to get this working with PlayOn?

Not working right now with "My Media" beta function on an H24. Will play with it a little more..


----------



## huckyourmeat (Feb 28, 2011)

Second iSedora. I tried both Playon and TVersity. I'm fairly tech savvy and couldn't get either of them to work. Sure, iSedora isn't free, but it took about 10 minutes from download to streaming from my media server PC to all of my TVs. I haven't had a single problem with it since installing about 1.5 months ago.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

901racer said:


> Are you using the "My Media" beta function or the local file plug-in to get this working with PlayOn?
> 
> Not working right now with "My Media" beta function on an H24. Will play with it a little more..


I'm using the 'My Media' beta function. No plug-in.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

scb2k said:


> I'm using the 'My Media' beta function. No plug-in.


Thanks ... It is working fine. Simple audio configuration. Both ISedora and PlayOn seem to work well with the new H/R24 series boxes fine.

Netflix and most of the other PlayOn functionality I have tested seem to work well with the D* receivers.

I'm going to stick with PlayOn for now and test it awhile. Nice to know there are two very viable products.

But then again the PS3 and my newer bluray players work native with my win7 httpc without the need for another program to transcode. Maybe D* will fix the compatibility of mediashare when it comes out of beta in a couple years. :lol:


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

I found a good deal on the WD TV Live Hub Media Center ($160 shipped) so I think I am going to stick with just using Media Share for my pictures and music. Thanks for trying to help though!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

clay_w said:


> I found a good deal on the WD TV Live Hub Media Center ($160 shipped) so I think I am going to stick with just using Media Share for my pictures and music. Thanks for trying to help though!


You might look into the Patriot Box Office appliance.


----------

